# 921 Died last night



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

Mine has been making similar noises described by others, the clicking noises and screen freezes for about a week. Finally died last night and would not come back up with hard reboot, soft reboot or smart card reboot. I found my purchase receipt and it is about 2 years and 2 weeks old. Called for the upgrade deal and should have an installer at my house on monday to install the 622.... 
From the other posts it looks like 3 of these have died or are dying in the last 10 days..... Conspiracy or coincidence? Ha Ha
Anyway, I hope I am happy with the 622.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I received a replacement 921 on Tuesday (old one didnt respond to UHF remote).

Anyway, the replacement (my 4th 921) shipped to me with L2.75 software. It downloaded the latest (L2.77) and then I got the dreaded "Hard Drive Failed" screen.

The hard drive failed on my 2nd 921 also.

Now I'm back to my old trusty 501. Its never been replaced and its worked great for many years. When I get the replacement 921 next week, it will immediately go up for sale on eBay. I have no faith in the @#*& 921's.


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

brettbolt said:


> I received a replacement 921 on Tuesday (old one didnt respond to UHF remote).
> 
> Anyway, the replacement (my 4th 921) shipped to me with L2.75 software. It downloaded the latest (L2.77) and then I got the dreaded "Hard Drive Failed" screen.
> 
> ...


Did you see Chris2unt's post? Sounds like a similar thing. It does seem like a large number of these 921's have bitten the dust lately. I actually had very few problems with mine in the 2 years I had it. Never lost recordings, had a couple of instances where I had timers misfire, but nothing major. I was actually going to wait awhile on the upgrade. Is there a reason you are not upgrading to the 622? (I ask fearfully)


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

henderson said:


> Did you see Chris2unt's post? Sounds like a similar thing. It does seem like a large number of these 921's have bitten the dust lately.


Yes, saw the post. I'm definitely not alone with this problem. 


henderson said:


> I actually had very few problems with mine in the 2 years I had it. Never lost recordings, had a couple of instances where I had timers misfire, but nothing major. I was actually going to wait awhile on the upgrade.


I think that I would have had better luck with the 921 if I was the original owner like you were. I bought it used in February. The previous owner had it replaced a few times, so I know I got a "refurbished" unit. I don't think they really fix much when they "refurbish" a 921. Give me a can of silver paint and I'll bet I could do just as good of a job "refurbishing" 921's!


henderson said:


> Is there a reason you are not upgrading to the 622? (I ask fearfully)


With my 921 experience, I have lost confidence in Dish to deliver a working, reliable PVR like my 501. Plus they added several new fees and I'm not sure its worth it just for HD.

Also, I've read about the difficulty of getting a good signal from the 129 (HD) satellite, especially from the west coast.


----------

